# reel power handles/knobs wanted



## mudskipper (Oct 3, 2007)

anyone put these on locally ? ie near scenic hwy

I remember a guy a while back was installing/selling them.......I have a penn 712z and a 710 and 4400 that I need them for asap

thanks


----------



## cody&ryand (Oct 3, 2007)

Contact oceanmaster he is in Gulf breeze


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Keith ocean master is the place for them 8507121650


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

Pompano Joe does them as well. I've had him and Keith put them on my reels, both are great guys


----------

